# I Think I Bought A "pup"



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, this arived from the Ukrain today.

Heres the sellers pic, a nice looking watch.










Heres the reality I think they have put a smaller dial in the case







A gap at 3 o'clock and left a hair or something left in there at 2 o'clock









Very quick photo taken with flash but you get the idea.

[attachmentid=5183]

Having said that the case is in nice condition and a different shape to most you see and the "proper" bezel is perfect. On the wrist it looks O.K. but you know how it is when there is a flaw, it stares back at you









Of course it could be quirky Russian build but I doubt it









I guess for less than Â£20, all in I can't complain 

Mike


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Think yourself lucky.

My recent "pup" aquisition cost me a lot more than Â£20


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it's just missing the inner ring that goes between dial and case Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I think it's just missing the inner ring that goes between dial and case Mike


Thanks P.G. I think you might be right 

Andy,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's just missing the inner ring that goes between dial and case Mike
> ...


I can confirm Paul`s assessment, I`ve got the same problem on this Vostok, luckily I have a spare `ring` which I intend to get fitted sometime









*Vostok Komanderskie `3AKA3 MO CCCP`, 17 Jewel 2414A.*


















I would like to find a case either like yours or with crown protectors to fit the movement into and another second hand as this one has lost it`s lume also the winder is rather worn as well









Smart looking Vostok there Paul, reminds me of this one









*Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2416A Automatic Movement*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


>


Sorry


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Interestingly enough, I have the exact same dial on the same case (different bezel) that exhibits the same gap.

Maybe a coincidence or perhaps it was a production issue?

-k


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The tub of rings was probably out of reach for some reason that day on the line....Were they bovvered?

No....


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

NEVER MIND THE WATCH< TELL US ABOUT THE CAMERA.

Tom


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got a mint Zorki 4









With excellent leather case


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Griff said:


> I've got a mint Zorki 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on ya! Zorki's rock!

Sorry, it's just that I thought I was alone... I have a couple of Zorki 1's, a 3, a Zarya, and an alarming number of Kiev 60's...

I use both film and digital and have done for 30 years (film) and 15 years or more (digital), but, a 35mm neg scans to about 18megapixels, and a 6x6 to >65 megapixels - that's why they look good.

Scanning film and/or prints gives a very, very good result.

Film is best. Digital is adequate. Prime lenses beat zooms. Thus far.

I look forward to the 20 megapixel Â£100 camera - it won't be long.

All of the above is IMHO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tom said:


> NEVER MIND THE WATCH< TELL US ABOUT THE CAMERA.
> 
> Tom












it`s a 1979 Kiev-4M with 1/1000th top speed (rather then the usual 1/1250) the brown covering is unusual and is not listed in Jean Loup Princelle`s book









I have 24 Russian cameras from various FED & Zorki 1`s through a mint boxed FED-2, Zorki-6, various Zenits from a rare grey covered Zenith-C (also not listed in Princelle) a massive Zenit-6 outfit with

a huge Rubin-1 37-80 zoom lens, a Horizont, various Kiev`s including a Kiev-III with Zeiss lightmeter and a Kiev 60TTL.









Here`s a photo of my grey Zenith-C


















*Possibly* the smallest full frame 35mm SLR made?









BTW would love to own a genuine *`Voomp`*









Fed 1B 1937


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I love my Kiev 6 with the eponymous wide angle lens....

If you can lift it, it takes great pictures...

Nice Zenith C - never seen a grey one before.

I still believe the Jupiter 8 on my Kiev to be one of the best lenses ever...


----------

